# Custom mellet nets?



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I've never had a mullet net, but I know that I can throw one. I'm looking to buy a good custom net that will last and was wondering who I should go too, to get one. Any tips or pointers is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a nice 10ft at the house thats almost brand new if you want to come by and look at it..I want to upgrade to a bigger one..


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I'll think about it man. I just can't make up my mind on how big I should go.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yo dylan, what size mesh, wieght, brail or bag, price?


----------

